
WhatsApp's influence in india - hdhd42
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/14/technology/whatsapp-india-elections.html
======
obelix_
What a waste.

In terms of the activity/behaviour generated.

In terms of the skills produced.

In terms of the meaningless randomness of the results that can vary from one
day to the next for the same effort.

